

Programmer/Jack Of All Trades Seeks Employment  - symkat

(Read to the tune of Unannounced YC Company seeking first hire (programmer/jack of all trades))<p>I’m not highly publicized but you may have heard of me (some have).  I’m employed, and I’m looking to move to a more challenging position.  It’s cliché, but I want to tackle difficult problems.  Not everything I work on is hard, of course, but I like doing new things in new ways and pushing my boundries.<p>Depending on the task, I usually program in Perl (fluently), Python (basic) and know my way around a Linux system; I like programming /and/ systems administration.  I’m flexible.<p>I like companies who do interesting things.  I like writing software that doesn’t explode, but understand the pros of getting something written quickly to prove a point.<p>I don’t like being put in a box, and like to work on systems administration, server optimization and programming.  I’m not a Rock Star programmer like Matt Trout or Randal Schwartz, but I can write PostgesSQL, MySQL and SQLite schemas, and have a keen intuition that helps when solving customer-problems, or debugging odd situations.  I want to learn more.<p>Are you profitable?  Run by really smart people?  Do your customers love you?  Do you like pina coladas?<p>If you’re interested in hiring someone who’s pretty decent and work around Santa Monica send an email about your company to symkat@symkat.com
======
nl
I'm getting a Javascript alert on your webpage (<http://symkat.com>).
Something about being "unable to find a syntax highlighter for brush" (Chrome
on Windows)

~~~
symkat
I'm unable to replicate this on Chrome under Mac. Can you post a screencap?
Was the root domain the URI you got the error on? Are you able to access the
following URLs:

[http://alexgorbatchev.com/pub/sh/2.1.364/scripts/shBrushPerl...](http://alexgorbatchev.com/pub/sh/2.1.364/scripts/shBrushPerl.js)
[http://alexgorbatchev.com/pub/sh/2.1.364/scripts/shBrushBash...](http://alexgorbatchev.com/pub/sh/2.1.364/scripts/shBrushBash.js)

~~~
nl
Sorry, cannot reproduce, now.

The root domain was where I got the error. I can access two urls now, but I
can't exclude the possibility I couldn't when I saw the error (my network is
occasionally less-than-reliable)

